# Fibrocystic breast disease-Lump=benign



## Guest (Sep 23, 2000)

Hi All,Talked to Debbie this afternoon. The DX is fibrocystic breast disease and the calcification (lump) was benign. The doctor removed the whole thing.Such a relief!! I rather suspected it though because of my own history with this same thing. Since I've passed menopause, I'm not bothered with it very much anymore.Best to all,calida


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2000)

Dear Calida !What wonderful news about your daughter!! Now have a peaceful and relaxing weekend!! Take care. JM


----------

